# اسطوانة تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج (( safe v 12.1)) اعداد مهندس/أيمن محمد قنديل



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء​ 
بعد طول غياب اعود اليكم بمشاركة جديدة وهي عبارة عن اسطوانة تعليمية لبرنامج البلاطات والاساسات الاشهر عالميا​ 



​ 

اما عن مميزات البرنامج​ 



​ 


رابط تحميل البرنامج+الكراك (منقول)​ 


http://ifile.it/bride8m/setup.part1.rar​ 
http://ifile.it/6nczk0w/setup.part2.rar​ 
http://ifile.it/ys07icb/setup.part3.rar​ 
http://ifile.it/sim947t/crack.rar​ 

والان مع الاسطوانة​ 

الدرس الاول​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/227431272/bbd7cd43/1-introduction.html​ 
الدرس الثاني​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/227443836/cd685d13/2-define_new_model.html​ 
الدرس الثالث​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/228848024/62e56b55/3-define_material__slab.html​ 
الدرس الرابع​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/228847933/b228e46e/4-define_beam_section.html​ 

الدرس الخامس​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/228770085/9c4f53a3/5-define_column_section.html​ 
الدرس السادس​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/sXmt0Wgh/6-define_wall_section.html​ 
الدرس السابع​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/229567552/fa46c110/7-define_static_load_patern.html​ 
الدرس الثامن

http://www.4shared.com/file/BUX0kcVC/8-define_load_cases.html

الدرس التاسع​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/229568293/7cd8b859/9-draw_slabs.html​ 
الدرس العاشر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/get/VK3QghTQ/10-draw_columns_2.html


الدرس الحادي عشر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/229541663/fb8110a0/11-draw_shear_walls.html​ 
الدرس الثاني عشر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/229563766/5ae015f3/12-draw_beamsslab_opening.html​ 
الدرس الثالث عشر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/229578681/b1a46958/13-add_design_strip.html​ 
الدرس الرابع عشر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/229596346/da51b84e/14-set_display_option__assign_.html​ 
الدرس الخامس عشر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/229671154/8ab3c83b/15-run_analysisview_result.html​ 
الدرس السادس عشر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/229671107/6ecd6dc4/16-load_combination_result.html​ 
الدرس السابع عشر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/228698917/1d8af762/17-desgin_display_of_beams__sl.html​ 
الدرس الثامن عشر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/228725626/41ae963/18-run_and_show_detailing.html​ 
الدرس التاسع عشر​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/228738426/c894cc60/19-creating_report.html​ 
الدرس العشرين​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/229671073/2723552d/20-read_calculation_note.html​ 
رابط ملف البوربوينت​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/228748860/fea18925/__safe_v_12.html​ 
واخيرا اسالكم صالح الدعاء​


----------



## majdiotoom (25 فبراير 2010)

جاري التحميل
بارك الله فيك اخي ايمن
م مجدي عتوم


----------



## majdiotoom (25 فبراير 2010)

ارجو التاكد من روابط الدروس ذات الارقام
15/16/17/20


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 فبراير 2010)

جار رفع الحلقات 15و16و20


----------



## almass (25 فبراير 2010)

يا ليت يا بشمهندس يتم الرفع على ال ميديا فير نكون شاكرين لك


----------



## رمزي2009 (25 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يا بشمندس والي الامام


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (25 فبراير 2010)

*مفاجاة كبيرة من مهندس كبير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عوداً حميداً
والله من فترة قلت في نفسي وأنا أتابع المنتدى يومياً غريبة المهندس أيمن اختفى من فترة عسى يكون المانع خير وأكيد يجهز لنا مفاجأة ورائعة من الروائع وفعلاً ما شاء الله بارك الله أسطوانة كاملة وعشرين درساً حتة وحدة (زي ما بيقولوا حبايبنا المصريين)
فجزاك الله خيراً وبارك في وقتك وجهدك وعلمك وعملك
ووفقك لما تحب وترضى وياريت تكمل لنا دروس هندسة الزلازل وتصميم المنشأت لمقاومة الزلازل ودروس ديناميكية المنشآت والزلازل لأننا نعاني شح منها ويكفي توقف المهندس/ محمود الصقار أعاده الله سالماُ ومتأملين فيك تغطي هذا الجانب المهم إضافة لو بقي أمثلة للمقارنة بين البرامج الإنشائية
 وإلى الأمام لخدمة إخوانك وأمتك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوك ومحبك في الرحمن
أبوعمر العمراني
م.عبدالرحمن


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (25 فبراير 2010)

الرابط 17 و 18 مكرر


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 فبراير 2010)

الدرس الثامن عشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/228725626/41ae963/18-run_and_show_detailing.html


----------



## زاد أحمد (25 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخ أيمن وجزاك خيرا على كل هذا الجهد


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 فبراير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الدرس الثامن عشر
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/228725626/41ae963/18-run_and_show_detailing.html



تم تعديل الرابط 
وتثبيت الموضوع بعضا من الوقت

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.طاهر (26 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (26 فبراير 2010)

والله الةاحد مش عارف يرد جميلك ازاي علينا
جزاك الله كل خير ورزقك ما تتمني


----------



## HCIVILENG (27 فبراير 2010)

مجهود رائع جدا.. الف شكر وتقدير..


----------



## united 99 (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كمال محمد (27 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء على هذه الجهود


----------



## olma (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير نتمنى لك مستقبل مشرق لا أقل من الدكتوراة إن شاء الله


----------



## شادي يس (27 فبراير 2010)

جعلك الله ذخراً للأمة الاسلامية
وشوكة في حلق أعدائها


----------



## غيث عبدوني (27 فبراير 2010)

ياسيدي الله يعطيك العافية ويوفقك


----------



## ترزاكي (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو °¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمــــــــــــزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــــــ الشـــــاطر أيمــــــــــــــــن ــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــ ـــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووور
​


----------



## eng_aymangad22 (28 فبراير 2010)

ممكن حد يساهدنى ويعرفنى ازاى الفيديو ده يشتغل انا نزلته ولكن لا يعمل ارجو الافاده


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 مارس 2010)

حقيقة لا ادري ماذا اقول هل اصبحت صفحات مشاركاتي مجالا للصراع بين الاعضاء الكرام لمجرد محاولاتي لتقديم شيء انفع به اخواني المسلمين بدون مقابل 

عجبا لذلك المقابل وعموما اوعدكم اني لا ازعجكم مرة اخري 

وشكرا علي الردود


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (2 مارس 2010)

*احتسب الأجر من الله واحتمل الأذى في سبيل خدمة إخوانك*




مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> حقيقة لا ادري ماذا اقول هل اصبحت صفحات مشاركاتي مجالا للصراع بين الاعضاء الكرام لمجرد محاولاتي لتقديم شيء انفع به اخواني المسلمين بدون مقابل
> عجبا لذلك المقابل وعموما اوعدكم اني لا ازعجكم مرة اخري
> وشكرا علي الردود



أخي الغالي / م.أيمن قنديل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لم يسلم أحد من الأذى في هذه الدنيا حتى أفضل الخلق صلى الله عليه وسلم فما بالك بمن هو دونه، وانوي بعملك وجه الله واحتسب الأجر منه واحتمل الأذى في سبيل خدمة إخوانك
وأقول للأخ أبوعمرعيناوي هداه الله أن المهندس أيمن بشر يصيب ويخطأ وكما نبهك الإخوان لو عندك ملاحظات أرسل له على الخاص أو انقده نقداً بناءاً وليس هجوماً
وبمجرد أن يقوم هو بشرح المثال المرفق مع البرنامج بالعربي وشرح فيديو هذا كاف لمن لايعرف أساسيات البرنامج أصلاً
ومن لديه توسع فليفدنا فليقل خيراً أو ليصمت
هذا ما لدي وأريد من المهندس أيمن التراجع عن وعده


مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> وعموما اوعدكم اني لا ازعجكم مرة اخري


وننتظر جديده ومفيده بفارغ الصبر أكرر من لديه مزيد علم او لاحظ اخطاءاً فليبينها بأدب وليشرح لنا شروحات فيها الموضوعات التي ذكرها
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## baraka2003 (2 مارس 2010)

أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> أخي الغالي / م.أيمن قنديل
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لم يسلم أحد من الأذى في هذه الدنيا حتى أفضل الخلق صلى الله عليه وسلم فما بالك بمن هو دونه، وانوي بعملك وجه الله واحتسب الأجر منه واحتمل الأذى في سبيل خدمة إخوانك
> وأقول للأخ أبوعمرعيناوي هداه الله أن المهندس أيمن بشر يصيب ويخطأ وكما نبهك الإخوان لو عندك ملاحظات أرسل له على الخاص أو انقده نقداً بناءاً وليس هجوماً
> ...


 جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز م \ابوعمر علي كلامك الطيب وارجو من الاخ العزيز م/ ايمن القنديل التراجع عن وعده وان تتذكر ان اصابع يدك ليست مثل بعضها وكما تفضل الاخ العزيز بارك الله فيه وقال لك لم يسلم أحد من الأذى في هذه الدنيا حتى أفضل الخلق صلى الله عليه وسلم فما بالك بمن هو دونه، 
انا متاكد انك حترجعلنا تاني بالجديد لانك بتتوجه بما تقدمه لله عز وجل داعين الله ان يكتبه بميزان حسناتك
تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## ابن الفؤاد (2 مارس 2010)

اخونا العزيز أيمن لن اكثر من الكلام وانما ما سأقول: ان كنت تبتغي رضى الناس ومدحهم وحبهم بمشاركاتك ومجهوداتك المباركة فلك ان تتوقف عن المشاركة متى اردت واعلم ان بلوغ رضى كل الناس غاية لا تنال وان كنت تبتغي رضى الله والاكثار من حسناتك فما عند الله باق لا يفنى.
ولك الاختيار
مع خالص تقديري واعجابي بك
اخوك في الاسلام
أحمد


----------



## ابن الفؤاد (2 مارس 2010)

واحب ان ازيد لاخونا أبوعمرعيناوي:
ان اسلوبك في النصح كان جارح جدا والدين يحث على النصح باللين والرفق ويفضل ان تكون في السر وليست على رؤوس الاشهاد، واعلمك ياأخي ان هناك من المهندسين الكثير اللذين لم ينالوا مثل ما عندك من الخبرة وهم بحاجة لمثل هذه الدروس المفيدة فلا تكن سبب في اغضاب غيرك وانقطاع هذه الدروس التي تفيد اخوانك المسلمين بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 مارس 2010)

ابن الفؤاد قال:


> واحب ان ازيد لاخونا أبوعمرعيناوي:
> ان اسلوبك في النصح كان جارح جدا والدين يحث على النصح باللين والرفق ويفضل ان تكون في السر وليست على رؤوس الاشهاد، واعلمك ياأخي ان هناك من المهندسين الكثير اللذين لم ينالوا مثل ما عندك من الخبرة وهم بحاجة لمثل هذه الدروس المفيدة فلا تكن سبب في اغضاب غيرك وانقطاع هذه الدروس التي تفيد اخوانك المسلمين بارك الله فيك


 

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 مارس 2010)

أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> أخي الغالي / م.أيمن قنديل
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لم يسلم أحد من الأذى في هذه الدنيا حتى أفضل الخلق صلى الله عليه وسلم فما بالك بمن هو دونه، وانوي بعملك وجه الله واحتسب الأجر منه واحتمل الأذى في سبيل خدمة إخوانك
> وأقول للأخ أبوعمرعيناوي هداه الله أن المهندس أيمن بشر يصيب ويخطأ وكما نبهك الإخوان لو عندك ملاحظات أرسل له على الخاص أو انقده نقداً بناءاً وليس هجوماً
> ...


 

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## o0o1o0o (2 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي واستاذي م. أيمن قنديل 
أريد أن أنوه بأن المقاطع تشتغل عندي صوت بلا صوره فلا أعلم الخلل من عندي أو من نفس المقطع ومشكور على وجهوودك الرائع


----------



## omar11111 (2 مارس 2010)

أخي الغالي / م.أيمن قنديل
قد تأتيك من شخص كلمات تؤلمك وتجرح مشاعرك لكن اعلم والله أن هناك الكثير و الكثير ممن يحبونك و يدعون لك ........أنت لاتعلمهم لكن الله يعلمهم ...يقول الله عز و جل لنبيه (ص) (ولقد نعلم أنك يضيق صدرك بما يقولون فسبح بحمد ربك وكن من الساجدين)) وهو (ص) من هو.....


----------



## abu_nazar (2 مارس 2010)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير يااستاذ ايمن بارك الله بك


----------



## abu_nazar (2 مارس 2010)

بالحقيقة لم اقرأ في البداية فقط المشاركة الجميلة للمهندس ايمن قنديل وعندما تصفحت باقي الصفحات تمنيت لو اني لم اقرا فقط المشاركة للاخ المهندس ايمن قطعا نعلم بان من يضع مشاركته هنا بدون اي مقابل يريد بها وجه الله فله الاجر والثواب وارجو ان تلتمس لاخيك العذر عسى الله ان يهدينا جميعا لعمل الخير وكما يقال بان الكرم شجاعة


----------



## omar11111 (3 مارس 2010)

هل ممكن رفع هذه الدروس المهمة على موقع ميديا فاير ؟ لأن موقع (4shared) محجوب عندنا


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (3 مارس 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
يا عم العيناوي قفل بقة علي الموضوع دة 
وخلاص يا جماعة انا ها اتصل بايمن قنديل لانة صديق شخصي لية ومعاية تليفونة وانا بكلمة علي طول
وها اراضية ان شاء الله 
وها اتصل بمحمد عبدالله baraka 2003 لانة اخوية وصاحبي اوي وها اهدية شوية 
وخلاص يا جدعان 
سيدنا محمدصلي الله علية وسلم 
كان بيسامح الناس رغم الايذاء الشديد الذي تعرض لة 
وربنا سبحانة وتعالي يقول 
رحمتي وسعت غضبي 
واحنا مش عايزين نسامح بعض

ارجو من الاخوة ميزعلوش بعض تاني


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الى الزميل  *أبوعمرعيناوي*

* حقيقة لم انتبه لمشاركة حضرتك سوى اليوم لوجود عطل بالجهاز عندى بالامس ولم انتبه للردود الغير مناسبة من قبل حضرتك ومن قبل الاعضاء ردا على حضرتك سوى اليوم *
* والذى اضطررت الى حذف هذه الردود جميعها لما تحتويه على المهاجمات والسب*

* اولا حضرتك ذكرت باحد تلك الردود انك مهندس انشائى أول وتعمل بمكتب استشارى كبير على ما اتذكر*
* لكن هذا لا يعطيك الحق لتنتقد الزميل أيمن بهذه الطريقة الغير مناسبة والتى قوبلت ببعض الردود من الاعضاء للدفاع عنه *
* الخلاصة ان المهندس ايمن غنى عن التعريف بالملتقى وبما يقدمه للزملاء من مساعدات لا ينتظر المقابل لها ويقتطع من وقته لمساعدة زملائه وحضرتك اقتطعت من وقتك لنقد هذه الشروحات باسلوب غير مناسب والتى لم تعجبك واعتبرت انها غير مناسبة وانها لا تلائم فكر المهندسين*
* فبما ان حضرتك عندك من الخبرة التى تتجاوز تلك المرحلة فلتقدمها للزملاء بدلا من هذا النقد الهدام اما غير ذلك فغير مرحب به نهائيا*

* واكرر ذلك مرة اخرى ان النقد بهذا الاسلوب غير مرحب به نهائيا فاما ان تقدم الجديد للزملاء أو تنتقد بشكل ايجابى عن طريق مناقشة الزميل فى بعض النقاط والتى لم يتضمنها فى الشرح
وليس لك أن تقوم بالنقد بطرح موضوعه فى الأرض بهذه الطريقة *
* فالزميل لا يتقاضى اجرا لذلك وجزاه الله خيرا على ما يقدمه للزملاء أيا كان مقداره وان كان حتى قليلا فهو مشكور على ذلك*

بانتظار جديدك الذى تقدمه للزملاء للاستفادة من خبرات حضرتك

* و جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك م ايمن على ما تقدمه لزملائك من العطاء دون انتظار اى مقابل *
* وزادك الله من العلم ووسع عليك فى الدنيا والآخرة*
* والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​


----------



## أبوعمرعيناوي (3 مارس 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> الى الزميل *أبوعمرعيناوي*​
> *حقيقة لم انتبه لمشاركة حضرتك سوى اليوم لوجود عطل بالجهاز عندى بالامس ولم انتبه للردود الغير مناسبة من قبل حضرتك ومن قبل الاعضاء ردا على حضرتك سوى اليوم *
> ...


 

شكرا على هذا الكلام ولكني أعتقد أنك متحاملة شوية عليا وأحب أن أذكرك بأنني شتمت 
وقيل لي أني غير مؤدب وسفيه وأني لم يربني أهلي وربما يكون هذا الشاتم صغير السن 
أيرضيك هذا الكلام أم أنك وجهت إلى الإنتقادات لأنني إنتقدت أسلوب أيمن قنديل ولو حضرتك شفت مشاركاتي لوجدتي أنني لم أسيء إليه يمكن بطريقة أنني أكبر منه سنا ففهمتوها أنها هجوم عليه 
فأنا إنتقد أسلوبه في الشرح ووضحت هذه النقاط 
ياريت حضرتك بس تقرأي المشاركات وياريت حضرتك تشوف الكلام الغير لائق والشتائم التي شتمت بها وأنا أريد من هذا الشخص الذي سبني أن يعتذر 
وشكرا لك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 مارس 2010)

أبوعمرعيناوي قال:


> شكرا على هذا الكلام ولكني أعتقد أنك متحاملة شوية عليا وأحب أن أذكرك بأنني شتمت
> وقيل لي أني غير مؤدب وسفيه وأني لم يربني أهلي وربما يكون هذا الشاتم صغير السن
> أيرضيك هذا الكلام أم أنك وجهت إلى الإنتقادات لأنني إنتقدت أسلوب أيمن قنديل ولو حضرتك شفت مشاركاتي لوجدتي أنني لم أسيء إليه يمكن بطريقة أنني أكبر منه سنا ففهمتوها أنها هجوم عليه
> فأنا إنتقد أسلوبه في الشرح ووضحت هذه النقاط
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخى فى الله انا اطلعت على جميع الردود والتى كان الكثير منها غير لائق مما اضطرنى لحذفها جميعا والتى تحول فيها الموضوع الى صراع بين الاعضاء
ما اذكره ان المهندس ايمن جزاه الله خيرا قدم الكثير للزملاء لمساعدتهم ما انتظر مقابل او اجر لذلك ولا يجوز لنا الا ان نشكره أيا كان ما قدمه حتى لو كان قليلا

فاذا كان ما قدمه من شروحات لم تقدم الجديد لحضرتك وذلك لان حضرتك أكبر سنا و اكثر خبرة فهذا ليس معناه ان ما قدمه بسئ فما قد لا يروق لشخص قد يروق لشخص آخر

كما انه ايضا مهندس وحتى وان كان اصغر سنا الا أنه عنده من المهام والاعمال وقد اقتطع من وقته لمساعدة غيره من الزملاء

فى النهاية ارجو ان تتصافى النفوس بين الجميع وارجو عودة المهندس ايمن للملتقى مرة أخرى

كما اطلب من حضرتك ومن اى زميل آخر انه اذا كان النقد سلبى الى حد ما بان يكون فيه من التوجيه الى الزميل مثلا اوانتقاده فى بعض النقاط أو فى اسلوب الشرح ان يكون على الخاص باسلوب لين بعيد عن الشدة
تجنبا لمضايقة الزميل صاحب الموضوع وتجنبا ايضا ان يتحول الموضوع الى صراع بين الاعضاء

اتمنى ان تتعاون حضرتك مع المهندس ايمن لتقديم الجديد من الشروحات ومساعدة الزملاء

ننتظر ان يسطع الملتقى بشروحات كلا منكما ولنحتسب هذا صدقة علم جارية عند الله 


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (3 مارس 2010)

اخى الكريم م ايمن قمت بتحميل مجموعة من الدروس ولكن معظمها لم يفتح على الميديا التي عندى مثل
الريل بلاير اخر حاجة والميديا بلاير وغيرهم فما الحل ارجو المساعدة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 مارس 2010)

eng_aymangad22 قال:


> ممكن حد يساهدنى ويعرفنى ازاى الفيديو ده يشتغل انا نزلته ولكن لا يعمل ارجو الافاده





o0o1o0o قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخي واستاذي م. أيمن قنديل
> أريد أن أنوه بأن المقاطع تشتغل عندي صوت بلا صوره فلا أعلم الخلل من عندي أو من نفس المقطع ومشكور على وجهوودك الرائع





فؤاد الليمونى قال:


> اخى الكريم م ايمن قمت بتحميل مجموعة من الدروس ولكن معظمها لم يفتح على الميديا التي عندى مثل
> الريل بلاير اخر حاجة والميديا بلاير وغيرهم فما الحل ارجو المساعدة



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قم بتحميل الكودكس من هذا الرابط وتشغيله بالجهاز وان شاء الله تعمل الملفات صوت وصورة

http://www.4shared.com/file/55706124/47d5007e/Codecs.html


----------



## alwan36 (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أخي المهندس أيمن قنديل جزاك الله خيرا وأكرمك بالدنيا وفي الاخرة انت ووالديك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي تعاونكم الكريم

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (4 مارس 2010)

*ألف شكر على الشرح*

ألف شكر على الشرح وياريت لو فيه كتاب متخصص في ال safe يتم رفعه لكي تعم الفائدة 
وشكرا


----------



## paula (4 مارس 2010)

انا من الناس اللي استفادت جدا من تعليمك في برنامج safe v12
وارجو المزيد من التقدم


----------



## محمدالسعيدعلى (5 مارس 2010)

*مشكور علي المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## محمدالسعيدعلى (5 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم 

أخي المهندس أيمن قنديل جزاك الله خيرا وأكرمك بالدنيا وفي الاخرة انت ووالديك*​


----------



## mrtaha (5 مارس 2010)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (6 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا واللسان عاجز عن الشكر


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (7 مارس 2010)

تم تنزيل كامل الملفات جزاك الله خيرا اخى م ايمن ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (7 مارس 2010)




----------



## سعد رزق (7 مارس 2010)

المهندس المتميز ايمن تحية و تقدير واحترام لمساهماتكم ولعلمكم الغزير 
كل التقدير و الاحترام 
سعد فتحي رزق


----------



## سعد رزق (7 مارس 2010)

يا باشمهندس ايمن بحيييييك و بشكرك علي الخدمات الكبييييرة اللي بتقدمها 
كل الشكر و التقدير يا هندسة


----------



## المثنى الثاني (8 مارس 2010)

ياريت يكون في الميديا فير لان 4شير لايعمل


----------



## essam-elkady (10 مارس 2010)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بيسان87 (10 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل **أيمن 

مجهود عظيم ومن مهندس اعظم

انا حملت الفيديوهات كلها والشرح كثير منيح بارك الله فيك

لكن المشكلة في البرنامج ...

انا عملت تسطيب للبرنامج واشتغل اول مره 100 %

لكن عندما جئت لاشتغل عليه مرة اخرى لم يشتغل وظهرت هذه الرسالة 

unable to find a version of the runtime to run this application

مع العلم اني اعدت تنزيله netframework 

لكن نفس المشكلة

اعدت الفرمته ... اشتغل اول مره بعدها جائت رسالة الخطأ السابقة

وارجو منك اخي او ممن لديه الخبره حول هذه المعضلة بان يتقدم بالحل شاكرا له حسن التعاون 
*


----------



## محمد يوسف مسلم (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## elhekary (14 مارس 2010)

الى المهندس أيمن :
أولا يا جماعة بجد قليل جدا اما بنلاقى مهندس فاهم حاجة وينقلها لزمايلة وكلنا جربنا دة فى الكلية وبعدها خصوصا لما تبقى حاجة جديدة محدش لسة عرف فيها ..لكن الراجل دة بجد ربنا هيباركلة لأنة تعلم العلم وعلمة للناس فما فائدة العلم اذا لم ينقل ..وبأمانة وبدون رياء لة أو أنقاص من قدرة فهو (م/أيمن ) من أسباب تهافت سوق العمل على المهندس المصرى بالخارج بعد أن كانت نسبة الطلب علية بدأت فى النقصان لأنة علم أجيالا البرامج الهندسية المتطورة المطلوبة فى سوق العمل 
أخيرا شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك اللة فيك وجعلة اللة لك فى ميزان حسناتك ولعلك تكون قدوة لأى شخص وهبة اللة نعمة العلم والفهم أن ينقلها للناس ..وربنا يزيدك من علمة وفضلة كمان وكمان


----------



## علاء الدين فارس (18 مارس 2010)

الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يا مهندس


----------



## علاء الدين فارس (20 مارس 2010)

سبحان الذي سخر لنا هذا و ماكنا له مقرنين 
الله يفتح عليك من اوسع ابوابه 
شكررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## عمر وكاع (21 مارس 2010)

مششششششششششششكور


----------



## wahid69 (21 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## عمر وكاع (8 أبريل 2010)

*برنامج السيففف*

مشششششششششششششكور


----------



## Mohammed Al-Quhaif (14 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك يامهندس ايمن


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## م ابو صالحة (19 أبريل 2010)

يا ليت يا بشمهندس أيمن يتم الرفع على ال ميديا فير ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس جودت العبد (20 أبريل 2010)

يا ريت تكترونا من دروس تعليمية لبرنامج السيف 12 لانو اهم برنامج للاساسات و البلاطا ت تحديداً


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 أبريل 2010)

انتظروني في الجديد


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله لنا فيك شرح ممتاز وأكثر من ممتاز 
ولن هل من الممكن توضيح شئ صغير
كيفية رسم بلاطة بالسلم الخاص بها على برنامج الsafe هل من الممكن توضيح الخطوات
لانى عندى عقدة من رسم السلم على بعض برامج csi وقد فعلتها على برنامج الساب بعد عدة دروس 
برجاء المساعدة والتوضيح ؟
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سارية عثمان (9 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي م.ايمن مجهود كبير اثابك الله عليه.


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (9 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ghassan55 (10 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك ادعو لك بدوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## mustafa alsabbagh (24 مايو 2010)

*شكرا يا بشمندس والي الامام*​


----------



## ausama3000 (11 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم هذا اخر اصدار للبرنامج http://rs302l3.rapidshare.com/files/349067403/SAFE_v12.2.0.rar
شكرا جزيلا على العطاء المميز


----------



## ausama3000 (17 يونيو 2010)

_السلام عليك__م_
_ لدي مشكلة بالاصدار الجديد safe12.2 وهي لايأخذ بالاعتبار الشبكة الرئيسية ويعطيني التسليح الاضافي فقط مع ان الاصدار الجديد سريع _
_التفاصيل detaiiling>>general & display>>show additional bars_
_فهل هناك حل لها_ وشكرا


----------



## harb_484 (2 أغسطس 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## iwan2 (3 أغسطس 2010)

اولا شكرا على الهديه الرائعه دى
ولكن
رابط الجزء الثالث من البرنامج لا يعمل


----------



## سامح جورجى (21 أغسطس 2010)

على الطلاق انت مهندس محترم


----------



## م/سامح دياب (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا علي المجهود


----------



## م الشنيور (1 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكراً لك على المجهود الرائع ويارب يكون في ميزان حسناتك وينفع فيه اخوانك
انا حملت الحلقات بس كان عندي مشكلة في الحلقات 6 و 8 و 10 
وشكراً مرة ثانية


----------



## vampirs (1 أكتوبر 2010)

thanx 4you


----------



## أحمد داود (2 أكتوبر 2010)

م الشنيور قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> شكراً لك على المجهود الرائع ويارب يكون في ميزان حسناتك وينفع فيه اخوانك
> انا حملت الحلقات بس كان عندي مشكلة في الحلقات 6 و 8 و 10
> وشكراً مرة ثانية



نفس الحوار معايا


----------



## freemanghassan (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير 

لكن الملفات 6 - 8 - 10 يعطيك ارتباط الملف غير صالح 

يا ريت لو ترفعهم من جديد

وألف شكرا مرة تانية


----------



## احمد الصاوى80 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

:77::77::77:


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جاري التحميل 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## midocizar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (8 أكتوبر 2010)

انتظر من زملائنا الكرام اعادة رفع الحلقات علي الميديا فاير 6و8و10


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس وبارك الله فيك

ياريت لو ترفع الكراك مرة اخرى لانه مش موجود


----------



## jamal khanafer (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير 

لكن الملفات 6 - 8 - 10 يعطيك ارتباط الملف غير صالح 

يا ريت لو ترفعهم من جديد

وألف شكرا مرة تانية


----------



## amr_atef92 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

6/8/10 

The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## moptasm (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alaa_ce (13 أكتوبر 2010)

freemanghassan قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير
> 
> لكن الملفات 6 - 8 - 10 يعطيك ارتباط الملف غير صالح
> 
> يا ريت لو ترفعهم من جديد



جزاكم الله كل خير وياريت الملفات المفقودة تترفع مرة تانية


----------



## ismailto (13 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي
أرجو اعادة رفع الملفات 6-8-10 

Le lien de fichier que vous avez demandé n'est pas valide​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (17 أكتوبر 2010)

جاري اعادة رفع الملفات المفقودة


----------



## Ahmed_hassan0009 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس أيمن


----------



## أحمد داود (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> جاري اعادة رفع الملفات المفقودة



يارييييييييييييييييييييت


----------



## amssr2 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

انا ذاكرت من المحاضرة 1 الى المحاضرة 5 ومنتظر الماحضرة 6 و 8 و 10 علشان اكمل الدورة


----------



## engmans (19 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا روابط الدرس 6و8و10 غير صالحه


----------



## احمد سكولز (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكر خاص جدا*

تسلم يا اخى الكريم ايمن على مجهودك الرائع وبصراحة انا معجب جدا برسالة الماجستير بتاعتك لأنها موضوعها شيق جدا وممتع واكيد هيفيدك اوى فى مستقبلك المهنى وهيفيد طلبة كليات الهندسة وربنا يجازيك كل خير يا م / ايمن ............... رجاء منك يا بشمهندسى الفاضل رفع الحلقات 6 و 10 و 18 ضرورى لانهم تكملى هامة للشرح ومن فترة طويلة محتاجيين الحلقات الناقصة دى وجزاك الله كل خير وشكرا ... :20:


----------



## amr_atef92 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

plz agin upload part ( 6,8,10)


----------



## eng md (22 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط السادس والثامن والعاشر لا يعمل ارجو الاهتمام


----------



## ash123 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

يا خوانا يا مشرفين الناس كلها بتقول عايزين الحلقات 6 , 8 , 10 وأنا معاهم ولم يجيبنا أحد علشان الدورة يكون لها الفائدة المرجوة منها. وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## احمد رمضان عبدالتو (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الروابط الخاصة بالدرس السادس والعاشر غير صالحة


----------



## haytham baraka (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*الروابط الخاصة بالدرس السادس والعاشر غير صالحة*


----------



## amssr2 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو الاهتمام بالحلفات المفقودة 6 و 8 و 10


----------



## taher.medany (25 أكتوبر 2010)

6 , 8 , 10 ضروررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررري


----------



## أحمد داود (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على الاهتمام ده انا كنت فاكركم هتتأخرو علينا لما طلبنا 6 و8 و10


----------



## amssr2 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن حد يرسل رسالة خاصة للمهندس ايمن قنديل ويطلب منه رفع الحلقات المفقودة
او حد من الادارة لدية الحلقات المفقودة يرفعها مرة اخرى 
فالكل هنا يطلب الحلقات المفقودة


----------



## سارة عمرو (27 أكتوبر 2010)

انا عندي مشكلة بعد التحميل طلب منى password ارجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## amssr2 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الملفات ملعهاش بسورد خالص


----------



## انور الزبيدي (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي مهندس محمد قنديل لكن اتمنى تعيد رفع الحلقات المفقودة ولك جزيل الشكر

وبالتوفيق


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اقوم برفع الحلقات حاليا للاعضاء الذين يعانون من الروابط


----------



## amssr2 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير على الاهتمام


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*الحلقة السادسة*



الحلقة السادسة : تعريف حوائط القص





http://www.4shared.com/file/sXmt0Wgh/6-define_wall_section.html



​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*الحلقة الثامنة*



الحلقة الثامنة : تعريف حالات التحميل
​


http://www.4shared.com/file/BUX0kcVC/8-define_load_cases.html
​


----------



## darknessamman (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا مهندس....بس يا ريت الحلقة 10
وملاحظة...لو تعدل اللنك في المشاركة الرئيسية بدل ما تحطها برد....لانو اللي رح يفتح الموضوع ما رح يعرف وين انت حطيت الرابط الجديد
ومشكور


----------



## Eyadko (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووورين جدا


----------



## Eyadko (8 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضره رقم 10 يا جماعة الخير ضرورييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## Eyadko (9 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضره 10 ربنا يعينكم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة السادسة : تعريف حوائط القص​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة وتحديث الرابط بالمشاركة الاولي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الثامنة : تعريف حالات التحميل​
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/bux0kcvc/8-define_load_cases.html​


 
تمت اضافة وتعديل الرابط في المشاركة الاولي 

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Eyadko (12 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك اعاده الله على الامه الاسلاميه بالخير واليمن والبركات
والمحاضره رقم 10 يااهل الخير


----------



## ahmad_elhamrawy (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله مهندس/أيمن محمد قنديل 
وجعل عملك خالصاً لوجه الله الكريم


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي م/ ايمن قنديل لو تكرمت ارجو منك اعادة رفع المحاضرة العاشرة لان رابطها لا يعمل


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (13 نوفمبر 2010)

لقد قمت بتحميل كافة الدروس ما عدا الدرس العاشر ارجو اعادة رفعه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جاري رفع الحلقة العاشرة كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (17 نوفمبر 2010)

وين المحاضرة العاشرة يا بشمهندس


----------



## عبدالله مو (18 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بألف خير 
و جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (25 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة العاشرة يابشمهندس


----------



## soli4u (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس a احمد h (26 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا استاذنا ياريت مراجعة رابط الحلقة رقم 10 لانة غير فعال وشكراً جزيلاً علي مجهوداتكم


----------



## luaywaqqad (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و الرجاء التاكد من رابط الحلقه العاشره و شكرا


----------



## hanyzaiton (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## عجباني (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي مهندس محمد قنديل لكن اتمنى تعيد رفع الحلقة 10 ولك جزيل الشكر

وبالتوفيق*​


----------



## proof-Eng (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
واتمني رفع الحلقة 10
شكرا


----------



## انور الزبيدي (23 ديسمبر 2010)

وين صارت الحلقة العاشرة شنو القضية


----------



## أبوالصقور (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
سلمت يداك على الهدية الكبيره ذي ،والله يباركلك ويجعلها في ميزان حسنات
سائلين المولى عز وجل أن يوفقك لما تحب وترضى.

أخي العزيز
الدرس العاشر الرابط بتاعة لا يعمل، فلو تكرمت ممكن تعيد رفعه. الله يرفعك الدرجات العلى في الجنة ، 
امنين يارب العالمين.


----------



## طارق مصطف (9 يناير 2011)

الدرس العاشر الرابط بتاعة لا يعمل، فلو تكرمت ممكن تعيد رفعه


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (9 يناير 2011)

رابط الحلقة العاشرة مرة اخري

http://www.4shared.com/get/Bm131ugh/10-draw_columns.html


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (9 يناير 2011)

الف شكر بس حبيت اسال ياهو الاسهل هذا البرنامج لو برنامج الاستادبرو للتحليل الانشائي


----------



## م:عماد المشوادى (14 يناير 2011)

الرابط الثانى للبرنامج لا يعمل


----------



## omar.engg (14 يناير 2011)

الرابط الثانى لايعمل برجاء إعادة تفعيل الرابط ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## lina 2010 (14 يناير 2011)

الرابط 10 لا يعمل


----------



## م:عماد المشوادى (18 يناير 2011)

الرابط رقم 10 مش شغال وجزاكى الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الجيد


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (18 يناير 2011)

الرابط رقم 10

http://www.4shared.com/file/VK3QghTQ/10-draw_columns_2.html


----------



## م:عماد المشوادى (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس ايمن 
جارى التحميل


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (19 يناير 2011)

اخي الكريم عمنحاول ننزل البرنامج والدروس التعليمية ماعمتنزل فقط نزل البور بوينت والدرس الاول 

ارجو الافادة من فضلكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (19 يناير 2011)

اخوتي الكرام البرنامج والدرووس لاتتحمل عالجهاز,,, هل من مساعدةةةةة من فضلكم


----------



## خالدالشرقاوى (21 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخى العزيز على المجهود الرائع وارجو اعادة رفع الملف العاشر فى المحاضرات


----------



## mady78 (24 يناير 2011)

اخى المهندس ايمن قنديل
هل يكفي الشكر فقط؟
نسال الله عزوجل ان يجعل اعمالك في ميزان حسناتك وربنا يوفقك ياباشا.
السودانى.


----------



## خالدالشرقاوى (24 يناير 2011)

لو سمحت يا باشمهندس ممكن تعيد رفع الرابط الثانى للبرنامج لانه معطل وجزاكم الله خيراااا


----------



## احمد زلابيه (24 يناير 2011)

الرابط 10 غير صالح اكون شاكرا لوارسلته لى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 يناير 2011)

اسالكم صالح الدعاء ​ 
م / أيمن قنديل​


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (1 فبراير 2011)

الرابط رقم 4غير صالحبارك الله فيكم


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (3 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم مشكور جداً وبارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب وياريت اخى تزيد موضوع ثانى ولكن المبنى ياريت بالقياسات المتر والسنتيمتر لأن اغلب المهندسين فى الوطن العربى يستخدمو القياسات المعتادة وإلا تقول الفرق بين السنتميمتر والفيت الى انت استخدمته فى الدروس والسلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وفى امثالك


----------



## civileng.abdo (8 فبراير 2011)

من فضلك
الجزء التاني من البرنامج فاضي
أنا محتاج البرنامج جدا 
يرجى اعادة تحميله بعد اذنكم 
او حد يبعتلي الرابط بتاعه بس يكون شغال
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## wfpn (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع 
ممكن الروابط على ميديا فير لان 4shared لا يعمل


----------



## wfpn (13 فبراير 2011)

الرابط 10 غير صالح ممكن تبعتهولى يا بشمهندس


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (18 فبراير 2011)

الى المهندس ايمن احمد قنديل بارك الله فيك وفى اهلك وجزاك الله خير نائم وقائم وماشى فى هذه الدنيا وفى الأخرة 
ياريت تزيد بعض الدروس المفيدة فى هذا البرنامج يعنى المقاسات تعملها باسنتيمتر وليس بالفيت وتزيد فى طريقة اضهار الحديد وجزاك الله خير واحسان


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (18 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## civil mo7amed (28 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير يا بشمهندس ربنا يوفقك يا رب ويجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## طه ابو الطيف (28 فبراير 2011)

جزيت خيرا يامهندسنا 
انا اخوكم المهندس ابو بلال من غزة فلسطين
بشكرك كتير علي هالمجهود الطيب جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وافادك بهذا العلم بالدنيا والاخرة 
الي ملاحظة انا بنزل دروس الاسطوانة الدرس العاشر فيه مشكله اللنك فيه خطا ارجو اعادة رفع حاكون شاكر كتير اك


----------



## ahmddnour (1 مارس 2011)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## enggemy (4 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس أيمن


----------



## Rose_ Shadow (4 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
الرابط رقم 10 لا يعمل


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (15 مارس 2011)

مهندس أيمن قنديل صارلنا أكثر من شهرين ونحن نطالب باعادة رفع المحاضرة العاشرة ولا جواب حتى الان !!!!!!!!!


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (15 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك جاري التحميل


----------



## sony7200 (15 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس ايمن وفيكم جميعا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم جميعا 
الرابط للدرس العاشر لا يوجد به الملف المطلوب


----------



## تامر شهير (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ايمن ..
يرجى اعادة رفع المحاضرة العاشرة


----------



## haytham.a.e (28 مارس 2011)

ارجو اعاده رفع الرابط العاشر
ارجو الاهتمام


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 مارس 2011)

رابط تحميل الدرس العاشر : 

http://www.4shared.com/file/VK3QghTQ/10-draw_columns_2.html


----------



## العبدالذليل (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس ندعوا لك بخير الدنيا والاخره وبالنسبه للارتباط رقم عشره غير صالح


----------



## darknessamman (31 مارس 2011)

المحاضرة العاشرة
http://www.4shared.com/get/VK3QghTQ/10-draw_columns_2.html


----------



## osman1 (31 مارس 2011)

مجهود مشكور بارك الله فيك 
الحلقة رقم 10 لاتعمل


----------



## osman1 (1 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا بس عاوز الدرس العاشر مش شغال


----------



## m_sweedy (9 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للمجهود الرائع م/ايمن وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

من الافضل تعديل اول مشاركة وتغيير اللينكات الخاصة بالدروس 6 و8 و 10 حتى لا يسأل احد اخر عنها وخصوصا انه تم وضع الروابط فى المشاركات

وشكرا لك مرة اخرى على المعلومات الثمينة التى لا تبخل بها على احد​


----------



## Eng_E.R.K (10 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لهذه الروابط
الرابط الثاني للبرنامج لايعمل


----------



## kourafamily (13 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mr_egypt (15 أبريل 2011)

شكوووووووووووووووور

بس ياريت الدرس العاشر عشان هوه ميسينج 
شكرا


----------



## rehab alakel (18 أبريل 2011)

سلام عليكم برنامج سيف 12 بيشتغل بس 120 يوم ياريت اذا حدا يعرف السبب او حدا عند برناج السيف اطول مدة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 أبريل 2011)

darknessamman قال:


> المحاضرة العاشرة
> http://www.4shared.com/get/vk3qghtq/10-draw_columns_2.html



تم تعديل الرابط
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abd alkareem (22 أبريل 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووور*

إذا أحب الله عبدا جعل حوائج الناس إليه 
الله يجعلك من الحبوبين من قبل الله 
وبالتالي محبوب من الناس أكيد 
الله يوفقكم ويفق الجميع 
وجزاكم الله خيرا
:20:​


----------



## abd alkareem (22 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووور جداً وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng_tarekkamal (11 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يكرمك يا باش مهندس ...و يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عباس العقاد (6 يوليو 2011)

استاذي الفاضل م/ايمن بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
كل شروحك رائعة


----------



## rahal83_2000 (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## احمد سكولز (4 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالقادر باكثير (23 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر استاذنا العزيز


----------



## سامح جورجى (24 أغسطس 2011)

Thanks


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (31 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
مجهود رائع و مبارك 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك مثقلا


----------



## عبدالقادر باكثير (2 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر لك مهندسنا الرائع وبانتظار المزيد من الاسطوانات المفيدة


----------



## nonomoone (3 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس ولكن الرابط الثاني للبرنامج لايعمل لو سمحت ممكن ترفعله لنا تاني


----------



## benaliikhaled (3 سبتمبر 2011)

merci


----------



## ledaa (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا بس اللينك ال 6 بايظ يا ريت لو ينفع اعادة رفعه مرة تانية


----------



## omarelsayed (23 سبتمبر 2011)

رجاء رفع الجزء التانى من البرنامج للاهميه


----------



## omarelsayed (23 سبتمبر 2011)

الجزء التانى من البرنامج لا يعمل رجاء رفعه مره اخرى 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حكيم عمر (24 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير 
 عمل جميل​


----------



## هيثم فاروق (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جزيت خيرا يا هندسه .ربنا يبارك فى الجميع .


----------



## ابو الايثار (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر على مجهودك الرائع يابشمهندس ايمن وندعوا من الله ان يوفقك في دينك ودنياك


----------



## مهندس خرسانة (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف الف شكر على هذا العطاء الدائم ودائما على طول معطاء للغير والى الامام دائما
شكراجزيل الشكر


----------



## sayed2051 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جاااااااااامد بس كان نفسى تنزل شرح زى المهندس محمود زغلل او محمود عبد الرازق


----------



## mido_ahmad_fathi (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود رائع يابشمهندس وجزاك الله كل خيرفى الدنيا والاخره


----------



## web user (15 أكتوبر 2011)

بس يا ريت بجد ... ترفعهم على الميديا فير


لو في كمان شروح للبروكين بكون تمام


مشكور ع الجهد يا مان


----------



## gorgoniser (16 نوفمبر 2011)

نشكرك علي المجهود ، و لكن بعض الروابط لا تعمل و هي الاّتي :
http://www.4shared.com/file/229567412/9fe86e23/8-define_load_cases.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/229568190/e79757ba/10-draw_columns.html


----------



## aymanallam (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*:28: جـــــــــــزاكم الله خــــــــــيرا :28:
:77::75::20::12::20::75::77:​*


----------



## FEDM2005 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*

جوزيت عني وعن كل من قرا الموضوع الف خير


----------



## abdur-rahman (17 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية كنت بدور من فترة على فيديوهات تعليم سيف


----------



## هاشم حسن (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*اللهم بارك لنا في أخونا أيمن*
*وزده علما *
*ووفقه دنيا وآخرة*


----------



## سميرالطحان (17 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## clother (17 يناير 2012)

الله يباركلك يا كبييير


----------



## سميرالطحان (18 يناير 2012)

رابط البرنامج الثاني لا يعمل


----------



## الفارس2010 (18 يناير 2012)

*ارجو من المهندسين الكرام رفعها على الميديا فاير*​


----------



## civil.85 (21 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أيمن على هذا المجهود المميز..

وأكرر طلب الإخوة بإعادة رفع الرابط الثاني من تحميل البرنامج كونه معطل..


----------



## محمدعزت أبوزيد (22 يناير 2012)

http://ifile.it/6nczk0w/setup.part2.rar

يا ريت بعد إذنك ترفعة تاني علشان مش شغال
جزاكم الله خيرا"


----------



## الزملكاوى الأصيل (26 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## m!ro (3 فبراير 2012)

لو سمحتوا انا فى بعض الفديوهات بتشتغل عندى صوت بس مش عارفة ايه السبب؟؟


----------



## eng-sharif (4 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdelbaky (4 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## maziadh (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## mustafa20099 (16 فبراير 2012)

جاري التحميل وبارك الله فيك يابش مهندس وربنا يجزيك الف خير انشاء الله


----------



## jamal_masr (28 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا هندسة


----------



## mazen jameel (8 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك زميل أيمن
نرجو اكمال بقية الحلقات للبلاطات المعصبة حتى اظهار النتائج وشكرا"


----------



## سلطان محمود نفاع (15 أبريل 2012)

ارجو منك يا مهندس رفع الحلقة 11


----------



## السيدنصير (15 أبريل 2012)

مشكور


----------



## reem220 (16 أبريل 2012)

شكراً جزيلا يا بشمهندس ونرجو منك المزيد بس إذا ممكن كمان الدرس رقم 11 إعادة الرفع عشان ما بشتغلش


----------



## engineer1000 (16 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## mohamed_elhajali (17 أبريل 2012)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا ارجو اعاده رفع الحلقه 11


----------



## Abu Amara (17 أبريل 2012)

شكرا مهندس على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Eng_E.R.K (19 أبريل 2012)

الملف الثاني من البرنامج لايمكنني تحميله
وشكرا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (1 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng_E.R.K (17 يوليو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو وضع رابط القسم الثاني من البرنامج لأنه لايعمل عندي

ولكم الشكر


----------



## اسعدالكامل (19 يوليو 2012)

مشكور يامهندس مصر


----------



## ادهم احمد على (22 يوليو 2012)

بااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك عاجز عن الشكر


----------



## khaledanis (22 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير يابش مهندس ولكن ياريت حضرتك ترفع الدروس على رابط غير ال 4shared 
وياريت لو يكون ال ميديا فير*​


----------



## خلص الكلام 2012 (23 يوليو 2012)

شكرا يا باش مهندس جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يسعدك ورمضان كريم عليك وعلى كل الاخوه الكرام تحياتى


----------



## محمد صالح علما (26 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fozz (30 أغسطس 2012)

جاري التحميل​فوزي​


----------



## ةبةا83 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ||refoo|| (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا ياهندسه وبارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Dabozz Dillinger (9 أكتوبر 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر و ربنا يوفأك ععمل الخير با بش مهندس


----------



## hossam issawi (17 أكتوبر 2012)

ya ayman ana hossam issawi mosh 3erf hatftkerni wla l2 kont ma3ak fe section yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,,,geat el2yam eli ala2i feeha so7abi beydo corsaaaat wa7shni ya bashaaaaa keteeeeeeeeeeeeeeer ya rab tekon be5er


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (17 أكتوبر 2012)

hossam issawi قال:


> ya ayman ana hossam issawi mosh 3erf hatftkerni wla l2 kont ma3ak fe section yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,,,geat el2yam eli ala2i feeha so7abi beydo corsaaaat wa7shni ya bashaaaaa keteeeeeeeeeeeeeeer ya rab tekon be5er




حسام باشا حبيبي اخبارك ايه ابعتلي رسالة ع الخاص


----------



## باسندوة (1 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرااا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## MAHMOUDKA (12 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## MAHMOUDKA (12 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## hawkar1 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

​جزاك الله‌ خيرا


----------



## NONA242 (15 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبد المعبود (30 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## سردشت (30 يناير 2013)

thanks


----------



## khaled eldraginy (3 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و زادك علما


----------



## ENG_ELG (21 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م . الاء عطيه (1 أبريل 2013)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## manmm (22 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## manmm (22 مايو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mahmoud khalil (5 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله الخير وبارك فيك


----------



## mahmoud khalil (5 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله الخيروبارك فيك .


----------



## mahmoud khalil (5 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله الخيروبارك فيك


----------



## محمود شيخ قروش (7 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعريشه (8 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## ابوعريشه (8 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## اعجال (8 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ali-alomar (29 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لجهودك


----------



## مهندس هيمن (12 يناير 2015)

مشكورين


----------



## ahmedy78 (12 يناير 2015)

شكرا يا بشمندس والي الامام


----------

